# TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 17, 2006)

This tutorial will help you in enabling View menu on Desktop under Windows XP:*

Source: **How to enable VIEW Menu on Desktop in Windows XP*

*1. *Open *%windir%\System32\Shell32.dll* file in Resource Hacker.

*2. *Goto: *Menu -> 215 -> 1033*.

*3. *In right-side pane, replace the line saying:


```
POPUP "&View", 28674, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0
```
*
to:*


```
POPUP "&View", 0, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0
```
i.e., you have to only change the ID *28674* to *0*. It can also be done by deleting the text after "&View" and after compilation resource hacker will automatically add the remaining part.

*4. *Now click on *Compile Script* button and save the file.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 17, 2006)

kool man...thx


----------



## rajatheking (Jul 23, 2006)

Thnx man....
But one prob the Views button gets deactivated after that.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah!
Me too checked it.
I thought that it was due to some other hacks, I made.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 24, 2006)

Great man!


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks


----------



## aqeel_phool (Aug 8, 2006)

Excellent work this has to be admired a lot of times


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Vishal,
Have you drank every drop of these Shell32.dll and other 
such files, that u know every nook and corner of it?

Great man, Great.


One ques. to ask you:
How many times have you replaced ur shell32.dll file till now?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2006)

lol, thnx a lot buddy for ur appreciations  
As I hv already said many times, playing with resource hacker and registry are my favorite timepasses  
So many times, playing with them gives such interesting results


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 30, 2006)

u r gen*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon3.gifs


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool!!

One question: what does the no 28674 signify and how does changing it to 0 enable the view option?


----------



## Ron (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks man.........
Great Doing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 30, 2006)

*screenshots please*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 30, 2006)

@blackpearl
The ID is hardcoded in the windows shell and it was programmed in such way that windows will not show "View" option on desktop, and changing it to *0* removes the restriction and windows is unable to hide this option on desktop  

@shankar_ganesh
Here u go buddy:  

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/8118/newpicturevn3.jpg

_First Post also edited to add the screenshot..._


----------



## kirtan (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanx Vishal.I haven't got words to describe your computing Knowledge.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 31, 2006)

@vishal:
thanx for the screenshot. 
but i hv a problem: i am unable to save the file. reshack says: "cannot create file: c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll"
any solutions


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 31, 2006)

shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> @vishal:
> thanx for the screenshot.
> but i hv a problem: i am unable to save the file. reshack says: "cannot create file: c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll"
> any solutions


save the file with the same name and place it somewhere else(preferabally desktop) then replace the original one withthe saved one.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jan 1, 2007)

@kirtan
thnx buddy  

@shankar_ganesh
Its happening bcoz of WFP service, either disable it using WFP patcher or just save the file at some other location and use Replacer to replace original file with ur hacked one


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 2, 2007)

vishal i applied the vista VG on computer it work but when i restart my computer the theme is disable and 1 more thing when i open the display properties>>appearances there  is no preview of theme.


----------



## sun_rane007 (Jan 31, 2007)

I Think You Change *View *Menu for menu bar of Windows Explorer 

Whatever I Change It View Menu Doesn't Work 

So Change To Default value it work fine


----------



## sun_rane007 (Feb 3, 2007)

I Try following changes   
1)Copy 

{
POPUP "&View", 28674, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0 
........................................................................
.......................................................................... }
at before itself 

2) Change 28674 to 0 and also changes other numbers of other lines
(range some like 3XXX {X = No.like 274}) 
3) This able able VIEW Menu on Desktop   
But without working function  

I try to able unsuccessfully
Please helpppp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 3, 2007)

^^
Buddy, u hv to only replace *28674* to *0* in "&View" line. Thats it.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Feb 15, 2007)

Vishal, this is the best tut that I have ever tried out......thanks for all the tweaks
__________


			
				shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> @vishal:
> thanx for the screenshot.
> but i hv a problem: i am unable to save the file. reshack says: "cannot create file: c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll"
> any solutions



Hi Vishal
I too had this problem and I tried out Tech Geek's tip....Well to say I got an error saying some dll's could not be loaded.....(I think msgina.dll and some others including services.exe or some thing like that.)
I tried to reboot with MS XP CD. But it failed to do so and then I tried using Vista DVD which too failed.... Then the dynebolic 1.1 CD came into use for the first time ever since I got it with Digit. I had to rename the shell32's backup to shell32.dll.......
why was I unable to boot using the XP CD ( I tried every thing in BIOS including boot sequence preferences)


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 15, 2007)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooool. Don't have any other word.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 15, 2007)

^^
Thnx buddy for ur kind words.


----------



## jasneh (Jun 7, 2007)

I dont know what happen. Its cannot save.
Massage appear:
"Cannot create file C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll"
Need help
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## Manvendu Das (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey,Thanks a lot.It was a great trick and I loved it and everyone will like.Once again Thanks for providing such a nice trick


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

@jasneh
hv u disabled WFP service? If not, then download WFP patcher from following thread and run it in Safe mode. Also make sure that a file with name "shell32_original.dll" doesnt exist in System32 folder.  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30897


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 8, 2007)

i don't understand.it is already activated in my case.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 8, 2007)

Its for enabling "View" menu on Desktop in Windows XP.


----------



## warior_hero (Dec 25, 2008)

hey vishal could u help me?i dont understand what ur tutorial says..because i dont understand "system32/shell32.dll from resource hacker foldor" somethings like that and i do not understand what tool to use...sorry if u wrote it down but if it is there could u show which tool to use?usually when i see ur guides on ur web u dont put downloads in whole tutorial...its all very confusing...

Edit :Im a noob and i finally made my decision on searching for resource hacker and found out how to do it but i tihnk my com crashed coz of this ...i have shell32_original.dll and shell32.dll and i cant delete any of these...mycomputer button crashes LOL HELP !!My problems are in another post


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice tuts.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the trick.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks... but it seems the frequency of your tuts have lessened these days!


----------



## warior_hero (Dec 29, 2008)

hey i need some help urgently!!!OMFG!!i found out how to do it then i...err..did it LOL then after i did everything i restarted and everything is kinda locked...folders on my desktop were missing!cant even write click on desktop to try out that view thing...cant go in my computer...it says 

"Windows Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close.We are sorry for the inconvenience.If you were in the middle of something,the information you were working on might be lost. Please tell Microsoft about this problem.We have created an error report you can send to help us improve WIndows Exlporer.We will treat tis report as confidential and anonymous. To see what data this error report contains, click here.

                                                                                                              Send Error Report              Don't Send"

I know its dam long LOL and err can help??i only have access to internet services and other programs like tune up utilites n those stuff which are only on the desktop LOL HELPPP ill try and see if i can get a screenshot..if that helps...PLEASE REPLY OMFG!


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice Tutorial!
BTW Bumped thread?


----------



## sunielbelal (Jan 12, 2009)

its a good tutorial i tried dis but i cant open my shell32.dll file 
so plz tell my how can i edit that.
it shows option,file open with..
so wich software i need to view that


----------



## trigger (Jan 15, 2009)

got the View option on my desktop, but the list option is not working. any idea?


----------



## Adam Cruge1 (May 9, 2009)

POPUP "&View", 0, MFT_STRING, MFS_ENABLED, 0

I saw many codes like this when i open system files in resource hacker
can anyone of u plz explain what all those codes mean?
Is it any language ? or else what it is ?
I need a few tutorial on these code....


----------

